# Tecumseh Breather Spitting out oil



## gsnod

I've got a 1971 Ariens 910962 blower, with a Tecumseh H70 130076A motor on it that runs well. However, when I crank it up, I get oil dripping out of the breather body tube. I've checked the gas and oil, and do not believe I've got a leaking needle valve in the carb. The oil level is correct per the dipstick. 

Any suggestions on what could be pushing/forcing/pressuring the oil out the breather assembly? I guess it could be the breather....is there a way to check for that functioning correctly?


----------



## classiccat

Hey gs,

check your RPMS.

Also, make sure you have a good seal on the dipstick/filler tube. When I found my H35 on the curb, the filler tube was busted & hacked back together; oil poured from the breather until I replaced the filler tube altogether. I presumed that the crank case couldn't get the right pressure to close the reed.

Lastly, the breather reed might simply be worn out.


----------



## scrappy

Oil level OK? What weight oil was in there?

Years back I tried 5w30 Mobil 1, in my dads '67 Tecumseh. 

It spit it out like a baby eating peas, was all over the place. 

We have since changed it back to 10w30 dino and all good.


----------



## gsnod

Thanks classiccat and scrappy --

By RPMS, I assume you mean engine revolutions, correct? 

Scrappy -- I've just put 10-30 synthetic in it today and it still came out. BUT, I'll play around with the engine speed, as my hearing tells me that the engine is running too fast. 

Push come to shove, I can always try dino in this engine. 
I wish I had a tach!


----------



## Shryp

Could be the drain holes in the breather are clogged too. Especially if the engine has been tipped recently. Could also be the breather is installed upside down so the drain is on the top. Could also just be the rings are shot and the engine is getting too much pressure in the crankcase. Try running with the oil cap off and see if you get a lot of pressure out of it.


----------



## GustoGuy

Shryp said:


> Could be the drain holes in the breather are clogged too. Especially if the engine has been tipped recently. Could also be the breather is installed upside down so the drain is on the top. Could also just be the rings are shot and the engine is getting too much pressure in the crankcase. Try running with the oil cap off and see if you get a lot of pressure out of it.


Good chance that this is the reason. Most old Tecumseh engines were cool bore with out liners and aluminum will wear faster than the cast iron cylinder liner that are used today on Honda engines and Honda clones. Only the I/C Briggs and some of the top end Tecumseh engines had cast iron liners and ball bearing supported crank shaft


----------



## TOTHEMAX

gsnod said:


> Thanks classiccat and scrappy --
> 
> By RPMS, I assume you mean engine revolutions, correct?
> 
> Scrappy -- I've just put 10-30 synthetic in it today and it still came out. BUT, I'll play around with the engine speed, as my hearing tells me that the engine is running too fast.
> 
> Push come to shove, I can always try dino in this engine.
> I wish I had a tach!


I wouldnt trust hearing to tell you what rpms you at. Just a little over and you could blow the motor. Buy a tachometer


----------



## Bror Jace

Check the oil level. Is it over-filled? If not, I'd guess the rings are worn ... or sticking. Combustion gasses getting past the rings will over-pressurize the sump and cause oil splatter/vapor through any breathers at the top of the crankcase.


----------



## scrappy

gsnod said:


> Thanks classiccat and scrappy --
> 
> By RPMS, I assume you mean engine revolutions, correct?
> 
> Scrappy -- I've just put 10-30 synthetic in it today and it still came out. BUT, I'll play around with the engine speed, as my hearing tells me that the engine is running too fast.
> 
> Push come to shove, I can always try dino in this engine.
> I wish I had a tach!


Let us know your outcome. Hopefully it will be something simple. Don't want see another replace the Tec with a Chonda.


----------



## gsnod

Thanks scrappy and all. It was a bad breather. I had an extra one on the shelf, and swapped it out, and lowered the engine speed. No more oil bleeding out of the breather area. I also have a 64 Ariens and this 71, and tried to balance the engine sound for both.

For the group....Any suggestions on where I can get a reasonably priced tac to check engine speeds for small engines like lawnmowers and these snowblowers?


----------



## classiccat

gsnod said:


> Thanks scrappy and all. It was a bad breather. I had an extra one on the shelf, and swapped it out, and lowered the engine speed. No more oil bleeding out of the breather area. I also have a 64 Ariens and this 71, and tried to balance the engine sound for both.
> 
> For the group....Any suggestions on where I can get a reasonably priced tac to check engine speeds for small engines like lawnmowers and these snowblowers?


 recent thread on this topic.

I picked up mine on Amazon.com...you can see it in action around the 3:20 mark of this 



.


----------



## TOTHEMAX

Amazon.com: small engine tachometer


----------

